
Chicago Quietly Shortens Yellow Lights by .1 Sec, Writes 77,000 New Tickets - markmassie
http://slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2014/10/16/chicago_shortens_yellow_lights_makes_8_million_off_new_tickets.html
======
a3n
This is just a way to raise taxes without public scrutiny or the honesty to do
it openly.

